# Anybody have latest beta of nova launcher



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Using the latest nightly of aokp and use nova launcher. I updated to new beta now I see two home screens I see my new one but once I hit home button again it goes to my old layout while new one doesn't have my setup. When I hit home button I don't get the application launcher to choose default. Just seeing if anybody else is having this issue

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

No issues on my end aokp toro Aug 8

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joshua79 (May 21, 2012)

No issues here with it I have actually switched from apex back to nova now. I keep flipping back and forth. I wish I could stick to one and just purchase it to support the dev but not sure which camp to support yet.

OP: have you tried going into nova settings and changing default launcher back to the stock, then back to nova?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Maybe go into settings>apps>all & 'clear defaults' in all launchers installed on your phone. Then hit home & select nova as default.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Still doing it. Set nova launcher as default and it still reverts to the default launcher then I hit home button and it changes to nova.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

coldconfession13 said:


> Still doing it. Set nova launcher as default and it still reverts to the default launcher then I hit home button and it changes to nova.


That sucks! Have you checked/posted in AOKP thread? Could be ROM related. Or try out Apex Launcher & see if that does the same.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Do Nova backups work correctly with the new beta, since it's JB based?


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Uninstalled the beta Bad its working fine. Hmm maybe its the beta glitching. I think it has something to do with the beta not going from the market

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SD_Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

Joshua79 said:


> No issues here with it I have actually switched from apex back to nova now. I keep flipping back and forth. I wish I could stick to one and just purchase it to support the dev but not sure which camp to support yet.


I've purchased both and have fallen in love with Nova Prime. With all of the customizations, gestures, etc., it has completely changed (for the better) how I interact with my phone. Plus, the save/restore settings feature is awesome and a real time save when switching/updating ROMs. Worth every penny, IMO.


----------

